
Ask HN: What's it going to take to stop all these awful non-popup popups? - cdvonstinkpot
Seems every time I click to read a story sourced through a Facebook post, there&#x27;s so much garbage in the way of reading the content that it&#x27;s not worth it to stay to read it. I end up leaving after closing sometimes as many as 3 of them if I&#x27;m really interested, usually less.<p>Maybe my detest is reflected in their analytics, but I imagine mine is a drop in a vast bucket of reader behavior. It seems like a hopeless struggle to sacrifice my ability to consume what interests me to try to send a message that this sort of end-user disrespect is unacceptable.
======
mattbgates
When it comes to Facebook and stories, I have resorted to the comments
section. Let someone else waste their time dealing with the popups, ads, and
pagination. If there is not a useful comment that tells you that you _should_
read the article, or provides some insight into it, than don't bother at all.

It saves a lot of time and you probably missed nothing anyway. There are
plenty of those articles that are like, "Find out..." or "She performed this
miracle that saved her life, find out what it was!" with 10 pages of
pagination and you read a comment that says: "I scrolled through it all and
that information wasn't even in there."

Reminds me of what the television news always does: "You've been eating this
at dinnertime for years and its actually poison! Find out what it is [after
your dinner] at 6 PM!"

Honestly, websites with pagination are not websites I bother to read through
unless they offer a single page view, or they have a maximum of two pages.
Anymore than that and its just horrible web design that does not deserve the
time of day.

The reason these websites continue to exist is because 1) they specialize in
clickbait 2) they put up Google Ads or some system that helps them make a ton
of money on those views -- only resulting in pennies, good enough for them; 3)
but they advertise using Facebook ads or 4) coming up with clever headlines
that make you want to click and 5) people keep clicking and reading, feeding
their habits, and the websites are not penalized at all by Google or Facebook.

I know Google has started to penalize for popups on mobile, but as far as
their ability to get past adblockers and still popup on desktops -- no biggie
to Google.

So what reason does Google or Facebook have to really stop these types of
website? Facebook is starting to initiate "fake news" but these websites that
deal with the 5-20 pages of pagination? They aren't classified as doing
anything wrong by Facebook or Google.

------
eip
Level up noob. Start using a browser that supports javascript blocking
plugins.

